# OT: Z-bo breaks Shareef's Jaw



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

RealGM 

_Abdur-Rahim was hit in the jaw by Trail Blazers forward Zach Randolph but continued to play in the game. Abdur-Rahim said the X-ray was merely a precautionary measure, and he was surprised when the news came that his jaw was broken. He flew with the team to Los Angeles late Monday night and returned the next morning._


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

That was a pretty vicious hit last night, but it didn't seem like it stopped SAR from mouthing off about the missed call.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Sheed30 said:


> RealGM
> 
> _Abdur-Rahim was hit in the jaw by Trail Blazers forward Zach Randolph but continued to play in the game. Abdur-Rahim said the X-ray was merely a precautionary measure, and he was surprised when the news came that his jaw was broken. He flew with the team to Los Angeles late Monday night and returned the next morning._


Zebo showing signs of added toughness this year? The more physical Zebo plays the better we are off. Just hope he doesn't go over-board like Kenyon Martin but Martin has seemed to cool down a bit the past couple of seaons.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

That's a shame that SAR got hurt. I'd imagine that will put him out for a while.

Man, Sacto is look'n puny.

Go Blazers


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

CatchNRelease said:


> That's a shame that SAR got hurt. I'd imagine that will put him out for a while.
> 
> Man, Sacto is look'n puny.
> 
> Go Blazers


And yet they beat the no-longer-surging Clippers! Funny how the NBA works sometimes.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> And yet they beat the no-longer-surging Clippers! Funny how the NBA works sometimes.


That's too bad. I was looking forward to the Blazers maybe passing the Kings in the race for next-to-worst-in-the-west. Since they won, I think we are looking at another two weeks or more of being on the bottom.

barfo


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

wastro said:


> And yet they beat the no-longer-surging Clippers! Funny how the NBA works sometimes.


Heh. Maybe there is something to "the curse of SAR."

Go Blazers


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think we'll move up fairly quickly once Miles gets back- though we'll be nowhere near the 8 spot- but we might win 40% of the games the rest of the way.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Wow! The comparison to Karl Malone now looks even better!


----------



## TP3 (Jan 26, 2003)

Maybe???? The curse has been alive and well for a long time and it ain't stopping soon.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Jesus! That did look like a mean hit/elbow/smack to the face, but a broken jaw?? Go Zach, I guess....:/


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yet another blow to my fantasy team. First Miles then KMart, then Artest, now Rahim.......I swear it is a wonder if I can field a team. :whatever:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

say what you want about Zach, but the dude has got to be one of the stronger guys in the league. he's fractured an eye socket and broken a jaw so far. 

yeah, I think I'll go tell him off if I ever see him stoned in a mall.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

when did this play happen? I don't recall it.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I recall a collision and Reef went down. Kings called time out and he was at the bench. The trainer was looking at his mouth. I was sitting near the Kings bench (why can't I ever get at ticket by Blazers bench?) and thought he maybe had a tooth loosened. He went right back on the court so it did not seem to be serious. With the scrum of bodies under the basket, I couldn't really tell with whom he had collided.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Nice avatar, crandc. Your affection for little gay boys is truly disturbing.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> Nice avatar, crandc. Your affection for little gay boys is truly disturbing.


hm..why is it disturbing if a women has a picture of a man dressed provacativly, but it's ok for you to have one of a women dressed and posed in a much more suggestive manner?

Is it because you're implying that the guy ('little gay boy") is gay (despite the fact thats more than likely a person of legal age)?

So you're telling me you'd find a picture of a "little" gay girl (of age) disturbing, if she's posing in a manner that doesn't include anyone else?


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Hey, Talkhard -
If you know he's gay, and that he's little (all of him???) then you know more about him than I do! :naughty: 

But I have no problem with affection for gay men (or women) or for that matter straight men or women. It's far better than hating, isn't it?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> "Why is it disturbing if a women (sic) has a picture of a man dressed provacativly (sic), but it's ok for you to have one of a women (sic) dressed and posed in a much more suggestive manner?"


The "man" in her avatar is a homosexual wearing nothing but a jock strap, which is being tugged on by another homosexual. I happen to find that kind of thing repellant, especially on this kind of board, whose membership is mainly guys who like sports. 

The woman in my avatar is wearing a bathing suit, which is what most women wear to the beach. Though she is posing provocatively, she is not about to engage in sex with another woman, nor does she look pasty and disgusting. You could find my avatar in any number of mainstream magazines, including GQ, Esquire, Cosmo, Allure, Fitness, Vanity Fair, Elle, Vogue, or any number of travel magazines. On the other hand, you'd have to go to some slimy rag like "Young Studs" or "Gay Boys on Parade" to find a picture like the one that crandc is using in her avatar.

It's also worth pointing out that crandc is posting her avatars as a protest against mine. Everyone who is a regular on this board knows this. I post my avatars because I truly enjoy them, while crandc posts hers because she knows they will offend most of us. In other words, she's trying to make a political point.

Even so, I'm not denying crandc's right to post her own avatar. I'm just registering my disgust with it.


----------



## tlong (Jan 6, 2003)

crandc said:


> Hey, Talkhard -
> If you know he's gay, and that he's little (all of him???) then you know more about him than I do! :naughty:
> 
> But I have no problem with affection for gay men (or women) or for that matter straight men or women. It's far better than hating, isn't it?


Didn't you complain about Talkhard's avatars previously?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Hey, Talkhard -
> If you know he's gay, and that he's little (all of him???) then you know more about him than I do!


Thank you for bringing the tone of this board to a new low.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

You can disable avatars if you have a problem with them (or just outright ignore a poster). If that's not enough for you, you can always PM a moderator. In the middle of a thread is not the proper place to do so however.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Talkhard said:


> The "man" in her avatar is a homosexual wearing nothing but a jock strap, which is being tugged on by another homosexual. I happen to find that kind of thing repellant, especially on this kind of board, whose membership is mainly guys who like sports.


hm, how do you know that he is a homosexual, and that it's being tugged on by another one? Have you seen the whole picture or something? Maybe it's a woman (sic) who's tugging on it. 



> The woman in my avatar is wearing a bathing suit, which is what most women wear to the beach. Though she is posing provocatively, she is not about to engage in sex with another woman, nor does she look pasty and disgusting.


wait, her avatar is of a man engaging in sex with another man? Hm, if thats how two men engage in sex, I don't see whats the problem so many people have with them.

I'm not sure how he looks "pasty" and "disgusting". There are a lot of posters here who post pictures of women (sic) who, to me, are pasty and pretty much unflattering pictures of women.



> You could find my avatar in any number of mainstream magazines, including GQ, Esquire, Cosmo, Allure, Fitness, Vanity Fair, Elle, Vogue, or any number of travel magazines. On the other hand, you'd have to go to some slimy rag like "Young Studs" or "Gay Boys on Parade" to find a picture like the one that crandc is using in her avatar.


why do you know the names of those magazines?



> It's also worth pointing out that crandc is posting her avatars as a protest against mine. Everyone who is a regular on this board knows this. I post my avatars because I truly enjoy them, while crandc posts her avatars because she knows they will offend most of us. In other words, she's trying to make a political point.


Your previous avatars offended a lot of us too, but you kept doing them.



> Even so, I'm not denying crandc's right to post her own avatar. I'm just registering my disgust with it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Man when I first read this thread I thought "Here we go again, Zbo and Shareef got into a fight after the game and Zbo busted him up, another lovely Trailblazer story." But then I read what happened, and talk about a feeling of relief. :clap:


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> how do you know that he is a homosexual, and that it's being tugged on by another one? . . . Maybe it's a woman (sic) who's tugging on it.


And maybe the cow really did jump over the moon.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Bravo to hasoos for talking about the SUBJECT of this thread :clap:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> how do you know that he is a homosexual, and that it's being tugged on by another one? . . . Maybe it's a woman (sic) who's tugging on it.


how do we know that Talkhard's avatar wasn't formerly a prostitute or *gasp* a lesbian? I can close my eyes and easily imagine her making out with another hot babe. in fact, I think I will right now. 

*ten minutes later* 

anyway, I actually find crandc's avatar's kind of thought provoking. as a straight guy who's done his fair share of objectifying and ogling (and putting saucy dames in avatars), I'm not afraid to admit she's made me remember something I read in a Political Science class years ago by John Berger: "Men watch women. Women watch themselves being watched."


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> how do we know that Talkhard's avatar wasn't formerly a prostitute or *gasp* a lesbian?


We don't, but so what? You could look at a picture of Martha Stewart or Condoleeza Rice and wonder if they were also prostitutes or lesbians, but that's a product of your own imagination. 

Crandc's avatar clearly portrays a homosexual whose last remaining shred of clothing is about to be removed by another homosexual. Little doubt about what's happening there.


----------



## SLAM (Jan 1, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> We don't, but so what? You could look at a picture of Martha Stewart or Condoleeza Rice and wonder if they were also prostitutes or lesbians, but that's a product of your own imagination.
> 
> Crandc's avatar clearly portrays a homosexual whose last remaining shred of clothing is about to be removed by another homosexual. Little doubt about what's happening there.


I think you imagined too far, TH. That scarey homosexual hand looks like it means to snap the strap in a very playful manner (as if to say Life's Too Serious).


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> We don't, but so what? You could look at a picture of Martha Stewart or Condoleeza Rice and wonder if they were also prostitutes or lesbians, but that's a product of your own imagination.
> 
> Crandc's avatar clearly portrays a homosexual whose last remaining shred of clothing is about to be removed by another homosexual. Little doubt about what's happening there.



So what is the point of this tirade? Were here to talk basketball not Avatar. The avatar message board is on another site. Go talk avatars over there. :biggrin:


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Actually no, it looks like someone is pulling the strap back to let it snap him in the ***. Much like women do with eachother's bras when they are younger. I suppose certain imaginations could look at it for more than it is, perhaps a little .. longingly.


----------



## Iwatas (Aug 3, 2003)

Just do what I do -- add whomever has bad taste to your ignore list. I have not seen crandc's avatar, and don't intend to.

iWatas


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

... are you guys serious?


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

Sadly, yes. This whole thing is serious.


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

I agree with you TH. Outside of the TH/Crandc avator debate, TH's avator is easily legal age, Crandc's is skeptical.

Everyone spouts hating or prejudice.. bah.. I'll admit it. I'm completely hetero, don't mind seeing non explicit avators, but when it comes to **** men avators, I can't stomach them. Sorry. Just how I am. I was born that way. Hate me for it.. 

I guess I'll have to resort to hiding certain posters. Didn't want to resort to that. Hiding avators isn't a good option because that's how I can easily distinguish posts from certain people. Also, it's nice to see how 'some' express themselves and seeing kids/grandkids, etc..


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Clearly ... life is too serious!


----------



## Webster's Dictionary (Feb 26, 2004)

Annnnnnyway... Back to the topic. I don't think it was a cheap shot by Randolph, as it seems some might be implying. He had beat Reef to the block, Reef was running to recover, and Zach threw his arm up, either to give Jack a target, or to seal off Reef, either way, he didn't really see Reef coming and try to hit him, it was a just a basketball move that happened to catch reef right in the jaw. If I was ZBo, I'd call and apologize for it anyway.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

there is nothing **** about crandc's avater there is more **** erotic shows like WWE big oiled down men roll around on the floor with less on than his avatar. The avatar makes sense since some members took the picture too seriously and way to far into their own fanasties.

As for Zbo? Means he is agressive under the basket digging and fighting for rebounds and position downlow. Thats the way zbo plays best and mix it with his outside game and it just has to make you smile cus it seems zbo finally gets it!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

Utherhimo said:


> there is nothing **** about crandc's avater there is more **** erotic shows like WWE big oiled down men roll around on the floor with less on than his avatar. The avatar makes sense since some members took the picture too seriously and way to far into their own fanasties.
> 
> As for Zbo? Means he is agressive under the basket digging and fighting for rebounds and position downlow. Thats the way zbo plays best and mix it with his outside game and it just has to make you smile cus it seems zbo finally gets it!



:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

:clown: 

:banana:


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> As for Zbo? Means he is agressive under the basket digging and fighting for rebounds and position downlow. Thats the way zbo plays best and mix it with his outside game and it just has to make you smile cus it seems zbo finally gets it!


Watch out, Utherhimo, someone might see "downlow" and think you are saying ... :biggrin: .

It would be a nice gesture for ZBo to apologize to Reef ... and then keep on playing the same way!


----------



## handclap problematic (Nov 6, 2003)

Mannnnnn... someone here is a little self centered. "I can do what pleases me, but others must please me as well." What's the deal? And why don't "you" just take it up with "her" in pm's or something? Everytime you bring this garbage up your credibility goes down another point.

Peace. Life is Too Serious.

Prunetang


----------



## Scout226 (Sep 17, 2003)

Prunetang said:


> Mannnnnn... someone here is a little self centered. "I can do what pleases me, but others must please me as well." What's the deal? And why don't "you" just take it up with *"her"* in pm's or something? Everytime you bring this garbage up your credibility goes down another point.
> 
> Peace. Life is Too Serious.
> 
> Prunetang



Your point could be aimed the other way as well and to take it up with "him"(TH).. Seems like it fits.


If we are forced to agree with things one way, we should be forced to agree with it the other, right?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> Just do what I do -- add whomever has bad taste to your ignore list. I have not seen crandc's avatar, and don't intend to.


Thanks for the tip. I just put crandc on my ignore list and it's a beautiful thing!


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

Reef out 2-3 weeks minimum.

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=2273623


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> Thanks for the tip. I just put crandc on my ignore list and it's a beautiful thing!


It is, if it means that we won't be seeing any more pointlessly self righteous diatribes from you about avatars... especially silly since you were turning a blind eye to others who had similar issues with yours.

Me, I just thought it was kinda funny... you, on the other hand - it seemed to get your mind racing about the possibilities. I don't think anybody else was thinking about how two men were about to have sex on our message board. I'm sure you saw worse in your HS lockerroom...

And I don't care if crandc is making a political statement - I think it's one that should be made. You only hate it because it smacks you in the face with your homophobia... face your fears.


----------

